# [SOLVED] okienka ? (problem z xfce4)

## novas

Jakie są najładniejsze x'y, i ktore sie najszybciej "instaluja"   :Idea: Last edited by novas on Mon Dec 06, 2004 6:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zieloo

Rozumiem ze masz na mysli window managera... Jesli chodzi o najładniejszy to chyba nikt nie zaprzeczy ze jest to KDE. Rowniez nikt nie zaprzeczy ze jest to jeden z powolniejszych i skonfigurowanie go w taki sposob zeby wszystko w miare sprawnie dzialalo zajmie troche czasu. Istnieje masa inny wm, z WindowMakerem na czele. Mozesz sprobowac Fluxboxa (polecam), albo inne -boxy, np. Blackbox. Na poczatek dobry bedzie XFCE4 - wyglada calkiem przyjemnie i uruchamia sie b.szybko.

----------

## novas

rozumiem ze moge miec pare x'ów   :Cool:  A jak bedzie wyglądac wybór pomiędzy nimi..

Jak korzystalem z red hat'a / mendrake to przy logowaniu wklepywalem startx i odpalał sie kde.. A tutaj  :Question: 

----------

## zieloo

Xy to co innego. Mowiac X'y masz na mysli Xserver, czyli np. x.org czy Xfree. Manager to inna bajka - oczywiscie mozesz miec ich pare. Jesli chcesz sie logowac z trybie graficznym, np. przez kdm, ustaw odpowiednie wartosci w pliku: /etc/rc.conf, np (dla kde);

```
DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"

XSESSION="kde-3.3.1"
```

Pamietaj o zmianie wersji na ta, ktora posiadasz.

W przypadku innego managera odbywa sie to podobnie. Mozesz rowniez wpisac to pliku ~/.xinitrc (twoj katalog domowy) np. fluxbox, a po wpisaniu startx uruchomi ci sie ten manager.

```
echo fluxbox > .xinitrc

startx

```

Zmieniajac zawartosc mozesz przelaczac sie miedzy roznymi wm'ami. Warto zaznaczyc ze kdm na mozliwosc 'graficznego' wyboru wm'a.

Pozdro.

----------

## Woocash

hyhyh, a niepowinno być czasem exec fluxbox ? :>

man bash

----------

## raaf

 *zieloo wrote:*   

> ... Jesli chodzi o najładniejszy to chyba nikt nie zaprzeczy ze jest to KDE. Rowniez nikt nie zaprzeczy ze jest to jeden z powolniejszych i skonfigurowanie go w taki sposob zeby wszystko w miare sprawnie dzialalo zajmie troche czasu.

 

ja zaprzeczam, gnome jest debest!

pozdrawiam

raaf

----------

## nelchael

 *Woocash wrote:*   

> hyhyh, a niepowinno być czasem exec fluxbox ? :>

 

Niekoniecznie. Bez 'exec' bash zaczeka, az fluxbox sie zakonczy. Z exec to proces-rodzic basha bedzie czekal na koniec fluxboxa. Duza roznica? No... az 2 MB w pamieci  :Wink: 

----------

## Ufos

Częsty problem natury osobistej. Sam jestem, a można już powiedzieć byłem na etapie wyboru odpowiedniego wm'a. Z początku siedziałem na WindowMakerze, jednak wygląd ma troszkę toporny i kwadratowy, a ja wolę coś ładniejszego to zacząłem szukać alternatywy. Od razu wpadłem na Xfce, który momentalnie mi się spodobał - przejrzysty, prosty, szybki, ładny, troszkę dodatków, chociaż konfiguracja słaba.. Obecnie czekam na najnowszą wersję, gdzie mam nadzieję się to poprawi. 

Testowałem także Openbox, Blackbox, FVWM, FLWM, Fluxbox, Gnome i KDE. 

Kolejno, Openbox mały szybki i dosyć łatwy, chociaż z początku słaba konfiguracja, po pogrzebaniu wygląda ładnie  :Smile: 

Blackbox strasznie podobny do Fluxbox'a, można rzec identyczny, ustawień masa, ale na dłuższą metę jak dla mnie nie wygodny (to samo tyczy sie Fluxbox'a).

FVWM i FLWM aż rażą swoją prostotą, ale za to są bardzo szybkie i przyjazne. Bodajże FVWM ma ogromne opcje konfiguracji, ale nie zgłębiałem tematu. 

KDE i Gnome konćzą moją listę i muszę powiedzieć, że jeśli będę chciał zasobożerną, powolną i beznadziejną krowę z tysiącem dodatków to sobie po prostu takową kupię z bonusem w postaci tysiaca i jednego gadżetu do jej utrzymania, dodatkowo będę musiał kupić poletko świeżej trawy, co tyczy się mocnego sprzętu  :Wink:   Może i obydwa można ładnie zrobić, przeźroczystości, bajerki, pierdółki... Dosłownie świeci, błyska i pogwizduje, ale jak ktoś już tu wspomniał konfiguracja aby to wszystko jakoś sprawnie działało zajmuje wieki... 

Skromne porównanie - stabilne źródełka KDE 3.3.1 zajmują prawie 185MB, stabilny Xfce4.0.6 raptem 18-cie MB, a Openbox bodajże niecałe 300KB  :Wink: 

Jednak wybór zawsze pozostaje dla Ciebie do rozpatrzenia i polecałbym pobawienie się każdym z osobna, jeśli oczywiście masz czas, dobre łącze i mocny sprzęt (kompilacja KDE dłuży sie godzinami). Ja wybrałem Xfce i myślę, że jak narazie wygrywa z innymi, jednak pozostało tego jeszcze trochę do sprawdzenia  :Wink:  Może kiedyś..?

http:///www.xfce.org

http://www.kde.pl

http://www.gnome.org

http://www.fluxbox.org

http://icculus.org/openbox/

http://blackboxwm.sf.net

To tak dla ułatwienia, reszta w google  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam, Ufos.

----------

## fallow

www.enlightenment.org  :Smile:   :Razz: 

----------

## nelchael

 *fallow wrote:*   

> www.enlightenment.org  

 

No jakzeby mozna zapomniec o E ?  :Wink:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## ai

wiadomo, ze jeden z najladniejszych jest enlightenment  :Razz: 

a tak wogole to w portage pod x11-wm mozesz sobie wszystkie ogladnac, powchodzic na homepage i screenshoty zobaczyc. Ej to jest tez taki 'pseudo-flame' topic

----------

## Ufos

 *nelchael wrote:*   

>  *fallow wrote:*   www.enlightenment.org   
> 
> No jakzeby mozna zapomniec o E ?  

 

Zapomnieć nie zapomniałem, ale po prostu się nim nie bawiłem, chociaż słyszałem, że ładny i ciekawy  :Wink:  Skoro taka reakcja to chętnie zobaczę z czym to się je  :Smile: 

A topic i może 'pseudo-flame', ale przynajmniej jakoś mniej więcej z sensem napisany..  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam Ufos.

----------

## nelchael

 *ai wrote:*   

> Ej to jest tez taki 'pseudo-flame' topic

 

Nie jest to jeszcze flame - nikt po nikim nie jezdzi  :Smile:  Narazie padaja propozycje  :Smile: 

----------

## novas

mkaay..

emerge xfce4... [sie zrobiło]

startxfce4

```
(...)

Fatal server error:

Cannot run in framebuffer mode. Please specify busIDs for all framebuffer devices
```

eeee what now  :Confused:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Zwierzak

wpisz to a bedzie dobrze

```
$ echo startxfce4 > ~/.xinitrc

$ chmod +x ~/.xinitrc
```

Programy napisane w x'ach nie maja prawa uruchomic sie pod konsola ani FB

----------

## novas

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> wpisz to a bedzie dobrze
> 
> ```
> $ echo startxfce4 > ~/.xinitrc
> 
> ...

 

nestety to nie rozwiazuje sprawy... zrobilem screen shot'a.. progsem fbgrab

oto link do niego: www.swolkien.pl/pliki/xfce_4

----------

## Zwierzak

Zła konfiguracja X'ów, wklej tutaj co tam masz wyklecona i coś znajdziemy jako przeczyne (całekiek jak nasi polscy lekarze)

A co do zdania na temat KDE to zalerzy od osoby. Ja używam KDE od początku moich doświadczeń z linuksem i do dzisiaj na stałe nie zmieniłem go, poprostu lubie taka "krowe" i musze poiwiedziec że po odpowiedniej kompilacji jest bardzo szybka (6 sekund startu to dużo?). Konfiguracja "krowy" zalerzy od osoby, mnie osobiscie wystarczy 1 wieczur aby doprowadzić kde do stanu sprzed aktualizacji i zeby dzialalo nawet lepiej! KDE pozatym dla mnie wyglada estetyczne i jeżeli ktoś nie chce mieć tylko dodatków w kde to instaluje tylko kdelibs i kdebase, ja tak zrobiłem i mam szybki WM z dalszą możliwością rozbudowy.

CO do kompilacji to po 1 zalerzy wszystko od sprzetu, na moim pantiumie3 933MHz i 256 MB ramu całe moje dotychczasower kde kompilowało się z 8h czyli to nie jest wieczność. Jedyny minus to ilość zajmowanego miejsca

----------

## novas

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> Zła konfiguracja X'ów, wklej tutaj co tam masz wyklecona i coś znajdziemy jako przeczyne (całekiek jak nasi polscy lekarze)
> 
> (...)

 

Co mam panu doktorowi tutaj wkleić bo nie bardzo rozumiem...  :Question:   :Exclamation: 

----------

## zieloo

Najprawdopodobnie konfiguracje X'ów... Pomysl i poszukaj co to/gdzie to sie znajduje  :Twisted Evil: Last edited by zieloo on Sat Dec 04, 2004 7:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Strus

 *zieloo wrote:*   

> Najprawdopodobnie konfiguracje X'ów... POmysl i poszukaj co to/gdzie to sie znajduje 

 

Jak ja odpowiadam, na niezbyt mądre pytania, to nie podaje nic na tacy, co najwyżej linki do konkretnych materiałow. 

Ty nie napisałeś nic, więc sam POmyśl...

----------

## zieloo

novas interesujace to jest twoje 6 sekund przy procku poniżej 1Ghz... Czy aby na pewno uruchamiałeś KDE? :Wink:  Kiedys probowałem zrobic z KDE bardzo light-wm, zainstalowałem tylko kde-libs+kde-base (do tej pory nie mam innego pakietu z kde z nazwie...) usunałem ikony z pulpitu, artsy poszły sie czesac[tm] itd, itd. Uruchamiało sie błyskawicznie (w stosunku do 'standardowych' ustawien), ale wraz kilkukrotnie dłużej niż chociazby xfce4, który równie dobrze wtedy wygladał...

----------

## zieloo

Strus spokojnie;) przeciez widziales   :Twisted Evil:   po tym co napisałem... Wydaje mi sie ze instalacja xorg/xfree sama wymusza konfiguracje pliku /etc/X11/XF86Config lub /etc/X11/xorg.conf, dlatego nie pisalem dokladnie o tym... Zreszta ktos kto przeczytal i stosowal sie do wskazowek w słynnym handbooku to powinien wiedziec co ma wyedytowac i co wypisac po pytaniu o X'y

----------

## Zwierzak

 *zieloo wrote:*   

> novas interesujace to jest twoje 6 sekund przy procku poniżej 1Ghz... Czy aby na pewno uruchamiałeś KDE?

 

Pomimo że nie jestem novas, to mnie się tyle uruchamia (pisałem wcześniej) na procku nie przekraczajacym 1GHz, więc ja w coś takiego wierze. Wystarczą odpowiednie flagi do gcc i bedzie dzialalo super

----------

## zieloo

O cholera! Wielkie sorry - tak to jest jak sie nie mysli co sie pisze i robi sie pare rzeczy na raz...

Tak czy siak (bede musial sprawdzic jak to jest u mnie...) te 6 sekund mnie intryguje...;P

----------

## Strus

Proponuje nie stoperem tylko

```
time startx
```

----------

## zieloo

Wynik startu x'y+kde-3.3.1 to:

real 35,160 sek.

user 2,736 sek.

Bardzo ładnie, nie? Sprzęt: Celeron 3,2GHz 512 DDR RAM. Flagi gcc:

CFLAGS="-O3 -mcpu=pentium4 -march=pentium4 -fomit-frame-pointer -fforce-addr -funroll-loops -ffast-math -pipe  -fno-exceptions -s -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -fprefetch-loop-arrays"

Zaznaczam, że przy starcie odpalam sobie kadu i gkrellma...

----------

## Zwierzak

ok pomnóżcie sobie ten czas co podałem przez 5, teraz pasuje? Realne jest że w tyle się u mnie uruchomi kde?

----------

## joker

nie gadajcie ze kde zajmuje 185 mb bo wcale tak byc nie musi. jak ja postanowilem pobawic sie kde to kompilowalem chyba jakies 15-20 mb bo tylko kde-base, a te wszystkie dodatki jak ktos nie chce to nie kompiluje. koniec i kropka

a przy okazji to mi X z kde startuje jakies 10 sek i moze super szybko nie jest ale spokojnie da sie wytrzymac

----------

## Zwierzak

 *joker wrote:*   

> a przy okazji to mi X z kde startuje jakies 10 sek i moze super szybko nie jest ale spokojnie da sie wytrzymac

 

Jezu jak ty wytrzymujesz aż 10 sekund  :Wink: 

----------

## Ufos

 *joker wrote:*   

> nie gadajcie ze kde zajmuje 185 mb bo wcale tak byc nie musi. jak ja postanowilem pobawic sie kde to kompilowalem chyba jakies 15-20 mb bo tylko kde-base, a te wszystkie dodatki jak ktos nie chce to nie kompiluje. koniec i kropka
> 
> a przy okazji to mi X z kde startuje jakies 10 sek i moze super szybko nie jest ale spokojnie da sie wytrzymac

 

Kto powiedział, że zainstalowne KDE musi zajmować 185MB? Napisałem, że źródła tyle zajmują co jest do sprawdzenia na www.kde.pl  :Smile:  Wszystko jest oparte na faktach. Nie oburzaj się tak, ale może zrozum co napisałem.

Pozdrawiam, Ufos.

----------

## Poe

no wlasnie.. o enlightenmencie (nie)zapomnielisce (?)  :Wink:  (sorki, ze dopiero teraz o tym pisze, ale jakos nie miialem kiedy sie wkrecic w ten topic)

E moze to superprostych nie nalezy, szczegolnie jak przesiada sie z kde/gnome'a/windowsa, to to do tego trzeba sporo przyzwyczajenia. osobiscie przesiadlem sie na niego pod koniec seriii 3.2 w kde czy jakos na poczatku kde33 i powiem szczerze, dlugo nie umialem sie w nim polapac i przyzwyczaic.. a teraz - nie wyobraam sobie, zeby przesiasc sie na cokolwiek innego. jedyne co jest troche denerwujace to fakt, ze jest to projekt wznowiony po latach wiec czesc rzeczy jeszcze widac, ze nei są pierwszej swiezosci, ale jak wiedzie, nadchodzi e17 wiec... to samo tyczy sie themsow.. rocznik wydania to 2001 i nizej wiec ksztalty juz troche nie pasuja do naszej ery  :Wink: 

a moze xpde  :Razz:  :Razz: 

http://www.xpde.com :}

btw. u mnie xy (xorg) + enlightenment odpalaja sie pare sekund.. nie pamietam ile dokladnie ale z 5-6 gora.

----------

## Dawid159

A jak mam tak  :Smile:  

```
real 0m32.589s

user 0m0.700s

sys 0m.1.147s
```

 Hmm jak na Athlona 2000+ i 512 ramu to chyba dość wolno   :Confused: 

----------

## zieloo

No i takie sa 'real'ia, KDE bez specjalnych odchudzających zabiegów wcale nie wstaje tak szybko. Mozna sie jednak do tego przyzwyczaic, biorac pod uwage to, co oferuje... 

Co do E to uzywalem tego przez jakis czas, dosyc dawno temu... Powiem tak - jak pierwszy raz uzywalem Linuksa (wzialem sobie do serca uwagi o pisowni, chociaz i tak sie z tym nie zgadzam:P) to byłem bardzo (mile) zaskoczony. Jak uruchomiłem Enlightenment po raz pierwszy moja szczęka w przeciagu 0,5 sek. upadła na podłogę i leżała tam pewien czas, zanim dotarło do mnie co zobaczyłem... Literalnie miodzio. 

Czekam na E17:)

----------

## novas

co tak odbiegacie od sedna sprawy  :Question:   :Razz: 

Mam tylko xorg.conf.sample wiec jesli ktos jest łaskawy mógłby mi cos podpowiedziec...

----------

## Dawid159

 *novas wrote:*   

> co tak odbiegacie od sedna sprawy  
> 
> Mam tylko xorg.conf.sample wiec jesli ktos jest łaskawy mógłby mi cos podpowiedziec...

 

Jeżeli czegoś nie przeoczyłem w temacie  :Smile:  To ostatnią rzeczą o jaką Cię poproszono bylo wklejenie konfiguracji x`ów  :Smile:  Widze, że masz problem ze znaleźieniem także /etc/X11/xorg.conf  :Wink:  Możesz także użyć programu 

```
xorgcfg
```

 żeby dokonać konfiguracji   :Wink: 

----------

## novas

 *Dawid159 wrote:*   

>  *novas wrote:*   co tak odbiegacie od sedna sprawy  
> 
> Mam tylko xorg.conf.sample wiec jesli ktos jest łaskawy mógłby mi cos podpowiedziec... 
> 
> Jeżeli czegoś nie przeoczyłem w temacie  To ostatnią rzeczą o jaką Cię poproszono bylo wklejenie konfiguracji x`ów  Widze, że masz problem ze znaleźieniem także /etc/X11/xorg.conf  Możesz także użyć programu 
> ...

 

sprawdze tego xorgcfg, ale wszak ku mojemu zdziwieniu jest tylko ten xorg.conf.sample [find nie znalazl xorg.conf na caluuuutkim twardzielu]

----------

## Dawid159

Nie ma w tym nic dziwnego  :Smile:  xorg.conf.sample to plik z przykładową konfiguracją x`ów na jego podstawie możesz utworzyć plik xorg.conf który zawiera właściwą konfiguracje  :Smile:  Jeżeli takie pliku nie ma tzn, że x`ów nie skonfigurowałeś czyli nie ma szans na ich uruchomienie  :Smile:  W tym przypadku albo otwierasz xorg.conf.sample zmieniasz odpowiednie wartości i zapisujesz go jako xorg.conf lub korzystasz z xorgcfg i odpowiadasz kolejno na pytania   :Cool: 

----------

## Zwierzak

time: startx

```
real    0m19.679s

user    0m3.168s

sys     0m0.917s
```

Od tego trzeba by odliczyc ze 2sec startowania x'ów i te 3 sec rekacji użytkownika i wychodzi 14sec, a to tylko dlatego bo powłanczałem kilka dodatków do kde

----------

## novas

 *Dawid159 wrote:*   

> Nie ma w tym nic dziwnego  xorg.conf.sample to plik z przykładową konfiguracją x`ów na jego podstawie możesz utworzyć plik xorg.conf który zawiera właściwą konfiguracje  Jeżeli takie pliku nie ma tzn, że x`ów nie skonfigurowałeś czyli nie ma szans na ich uruchomienie  W tym przypadku albo otwierasz xorg.conf.sample zmieniasz odpowiednie wartości i zapisujesz go jako xorg.conf lub korzystasz z xorgcfg i odpowiadasz kolejno na pytania  

 

odpaliłem xorgcfg i stworzyl mi pliczek xorg.conf.new

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/mouse"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     320   240   # mm

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "SAM"

   ModelName    "S/M 755DFT"

   HorizSync    30.0 - 85.0

   HorizSync    14640.0 - 0.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 160.0

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShadowFB"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Rotate"                # [<str>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "FlatPanel"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPDither"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"            # <i>

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nv"

   VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

   BoardName   "NV34 [GeForce FX 5200]"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection 
```

problem: 

 *Quote:*   

> Parse error on line 48 of section Monitor in file /root/xorg.conf.new
> 
> The HoroizSync keyword must be followed by a list of numebers of ranges

 

Chodzi tu o ten kawałek: HorizSync    14640.0 - 0.0

Podaje cały config, gdyż prosiłbym o podanie [jesli takowe istnieja] wskazówki jeśli uważacie ze warto coś w nim zmienić..

----------

## Dawid159

Nie wiem dlaczego masz dwie takie same linie  :Smile: 

```
   HorizSync    30.0 - 85.0

   HorizSync    14640.0 - 0.0 
```

Wyrzuć tą drugą czyli 

```
 HorizSync    14640.0 - 0.0
```

 a poza tym to sprawdź czy ten plik znajduje się w /etc/X11/ i zmień jego nazwe na xorg.conf czyli jak będziesz w /etc/X11 to 

```
mv xorg.conf.new xorg.conf
```

----------

## Strus

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

> Realne jest że w tyle się u mnie uruchomi kde?

 

Realne to jest to, że ludzie faktycznie nie wiedzą o istnieniu manuali....

```
man time
```

 Tam jest napisane.

----------

## novas

 *Dawid159 wrote:*   

> Nie wiem dlaczego masz dwie takie same linie 
> 
> ```
>    HorizSync    30.0 - 85.0
> 
> ...

 

Oka teraz okienka odpalily.. 

Dziwne jest to ze po wyjsciu z nich zmiana miedzy "panelami" [alt+F1/F2..Fn] jest znacznie wolniejsza... Mam jeszcze tylko problem z rozdzielczoscia bo jest niesamowicie olbrzymia i jak teraz pisze tego posta to ledwo co dostrzegam literki  :Smile: 

Dziekowa

----------

## zieloo

```
SubSection "Display"

      Depth      24

      Modes     "1024x768" "1152x864" "1280x1024" "800x600""

EndSubSection
```

Wpisz sobie rozdzielczosci do linijki Modes, po uruchomieniu X'ów ctrl+alt+{=/-} (plus lub minus beda zmieniac rozdzielczosc). Jesli to 17' moze zosatw "1280x1024"?

----------

## novas

 *zieloo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> SubSection "Display"
> 
> ...

 

 :Smile:  niestety moj monitorek pod 1280x1024 ma odsierzalnosc 75Hz, wiec ustawie tak jak to pod windoza 1152x864 przy 85Hz  :Cool: 

update

Fajnie jakbyscie napisali jak zmienic ta odsierzalnosc.. wogole to jak daje ctrl+atb+[+/-] to sie jakies dziwne rozdzielczoci ukazuja, a nie wspomne juz ze ekran sie nie miesci na monitorze i tak musze sobie przesowac   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## sir_skiner

 *Zwierzak wrote:*   

>  *zieloo wrote:*   novas interesujace to jest twoje 6 sekund przy procku poniżej 1Ghz... Czy aby na pewno uruchamiałeś KDE? 
> 
> Pomimo że nie jestem novas, to mnie się tyle uruchamia (pisałem wcześniej) na procku nie przekraczajacym 1GHz, więc ja w coś takiego wierze. Wystarczą odpowiednie flagi do gcc i bedzie dzialalo super

 

jakie flagi? ja mam 1.53Ghz i srednio agresywne flagi i gnome-2.8 startuje mi ok 10-12 sek. wiec te 6 sek. przy KDE jakos mi sie nie widzi  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## zieloo

To samo ja chcialem powiedziec... Zalezy tez czy ktos odpala KDE z np. kdma, czy bezposrednio z koncolki, jak ja... CZasu beda sie powaznie roznic. Ale to chyba nie było tematem wątku...

----------

